# Underwater spathe...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I was under the assumption that Crypts only sent up spathes under emersed conditions. This is one of my 'mutated' Crypt nurii. It has sent up a spathe in the tank. Can any of the Crypt experts out there comment on this?


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Some species flower also when they grow under water. the spathe then elongates untill it reaches the surface, so that it can open above water. If it doesn't reach the surface, it mostly dies. Only in a few species it also opens under water. 

The est chance you have to see it open is to either lower the water or to put the plant in a small pot, and place this on some elevation so that the spathe is just touching the water surface (it then grows a little and likely opens). 

p.s. is that a dead guppy in the background?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Yeah, it's a dead guppy. I didn't see it until after I cropped the image. 

I didn't know they also developed spathes underwater. Well, it's unlikely it will open then, since it's on a 50gal tank, and I'm not going to drop the water level 3/4. Thanks for the info.


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

I tried something else: I had a flowering C. affinis (finally), but the first spathe died before it reached the water surface. It grew a second one, and I waited untill it was about 2/3 of the heigth of the first, then I cut it of and placed it in a glass with water, so that the upper part was above water. I them put a plastic bag around the glass to ensure a high humidity. Just now the spathe opened, and for the first time in my life I see a flowering C. affinis with my own eyes. The spathe is bend like a letter C by now ... Not the most beautifull, but definately highly interesting (if cut flowers in a vase open, why wouldn't a cut crypt-flower do the same?)


----------

